# Nummernblock-LED und KDE

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich habe bei KDE eingestellt, daß der Nummernblock beim Starten eingeschaltet werden soll. Wenn ich KDE starte, dann verhält sich die Tastatur auch so, wie wenn der Nummernblock ein ist, aber die LED ist nicht an. Wenn ich dann auf num drücke, verhält sich die Tastatur so, wie wenn der Nummernblock aus ist, und die LED ist immer noch aus. Wenn ich dann nochmal auf num drücke, dann geht die LED an, und der Numlock ist auch an.

Ist jetzt nichts Schlimmes, aber woran liegt das und was kann ich dagegen tun?

MfG

----------

## Max Steel

Die Text-Konsole überschreibt den Num-Leuchten-status, bei jedem mal wechseln, was X nicht macht.

Also wird sie als an registriert und dann nicht mehr angefasst bis du es änderst.

Soll heißen.

starte noch /etc/init.d/numlock beim starten und die Leuchte ist an.

----------

## l3u

Tatsache! Man lernt nie aus ... ;-)

----------

## l3u

Trotz der späten Antwort zu früh gefreut: Wenn ich numlock beim Booten starte, dann ist die LED zwar an … aber nur so lang, bis ich die Umschalt-Taste (für Großbuchstaben) drücke. Dann geht sie wieder aus, und das Verhalten ist das selbe wie vorher :-(

----------

## sprittwicht

Probier mal x11-misc/numlockx.

Das hat bei mir geholfen, als ich exakt das von dir beschriebene Problem nach einem Suspend/Resume hatte.

Danach kannst du in irgendein Startscript "numlockx on" packen, vielleicht reicht das ja.

----------

## l3u

Danke für den Tip!

Also wenn man

- /etc/init.d/numlock nicht startet

- KDE sagt, es soll nichts mit dem Numlock machen

- in ~/.kde4/Autostart/ einen Link auf ein Script packt, das "numlockx on" ausführt

dann geht der Numlock beim Starten an und bleibt es auch.

Ist das evtl. ein KDE-Bug? Ich mein, "Numlock beim Starten einschalten" in den System-Settings von KDE _sollte_ doch eigentlich das selbe Ergebnis haben?

----------

